# Sadie in the snow.



## zombiesniper (Mar 20, 2021)

Sadie_6 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Sadie_3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Mar 20, 2021)

Ah, how cute.  No 1 is just ace.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 20, 2021)

Our Sadie sends greetings!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 20, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Our Sadie sends greetings!


I was expecting a pic of Smoke's Sadie

Nice looking pup!


----------



## PJM (Mar 20, 2021)

Great!  You can see how much fun she's having.  You too me thinks.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 20, 2021)

Ahh bless


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you.

Yes, she's a blast of energy.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 22, 2021)

Very cute.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 23, 2021)

Super cute that is one happy looking puppy!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you. Yes she is.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 26, 2021)

Great looking pup!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes. She's my friends that I'm staying with. 
She's become my morning attack puppy that ensures I've had my morning wrestling match prior to going to work.


----------



## Winona (Apr 1, 2021)

Super adorable!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice dog.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

